# new case arrived, 3 12 v fans, can my psu support it?



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey, well i got back into my house just now to find my new case has arrived (YAYAYAYAYY!!!). However, my psu is old and says 450W max on it, the case has 3 12v fans on it and im wondering whether my psu can support it. My specs are (if you need them) AMD 64 x2, 1 x 2gb RAM, 2 HDD's, 8600GT video card. So do you think my PSU will be able to support it ? is isnt my PSU strong enough? ill buy a new one right now if it isnt. Thanks !


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I doubt if another case fan or so will make much difference. However, if the PSU is old and maybe a little small for the 8600Gt, then now would be the time to get something stronger, especially if you might continue to upgrade. If this were mine, I would buy something a little larger and a quality brand name.


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

right, well ive been running the 8600 gt fine so far, but yeah i really do need a new psu, its about 50 years old, grinds , rattles and shouts abuse at me...

what would you say to this PSU http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=14801&category_id=263&manufacturer_id=0&tid=rp-650-pcap#


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That is not a good power supply. The only one from Coolermaster that is great is the "Real Power Pro" model. Here is what to look for in a new supply:

Seasonic – Any Model
Corsair – Any Model
PC Power & Cooling – Any Model
Thermaltake – “Toughpower” Series Only
Coolermaster – “Real Power Pro” Series Only


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

ouch, well it was in my price range you see which is pretty cheap. could you explain why its not good ?

how about this one ? http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...tegory_id=263&manufacturer_id=0&tid=hpu-4m530


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That one is much worse than the other one you listed. Take a read of this before you buy:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

crap i dont have that kind of money ! my isnt that hight end though is it ? i mean they wouldnt sell it if it was bad. are you sure i cant do with the first one i showed you? the powersupply im using now is a 450W 10 year old 'Eye-T electronic' one, ive never heard of this brand, and the PSU has so far been ok. Anything is better than the one ive got.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

shadowwill said:


> i mean they wouldnt sell it if it was bad


Yes they would. The take your money. IT goes out. You buy nother one- they take your money

It's a coy for them to manufacture soemething cheap and make a profit form it.


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

well that's a real bummer. Now i wont even be able to use my new case until i get some money for a damn psu !


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

shadowwill said:


> well that's a real bummer. Now i wont even be able to use my new case until i get some money for a damn psu !


you can use it...just not for very long. 

all 3 fans combined should pull an extra 1.5 amps you didn't have before.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171023

currently the lowest selling reccomendable PSU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256045

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## shadowwill (Mar 28, 2008)

right, im going to look for that cheap psu you posted on a uk online site, if i cant find it ill go with one of those i posted you. sure it might not be the best, but the one i have now is well over 6 years old and its still going and thats enough to convince me those other 2 will be ok. Thanks for your support guys, much appreciated


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-008-CS

70 euro.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...oupid=701&catid=123&subcat=&name=Coolermaster Real Power 620w Modular Power Supply

62 euro + modular


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

not all hipers are bad...if i remember correctly, they had 1 really good line. unfortunately i cant remember it at all. its like the V1 line or something


----------

